# WOOHOO..ITs done!



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 5, 2008)

WEll teh final bit just healed so I had to take some pics! This was 5 sessions adn we are still going over the lilys more just to smooth it out a bit!

















Shannon


----------



## rockin r (Jan 5, 2008)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a few but none that large!!! Again OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 5, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]wow, it's beautiful. who ever did it did a great job



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, that is a huge tattoo. I have had 2, and they were alot smaller.. I know I couldn't go threw all that tourcher..It is a very nice one. The detail and colors are very pretty!!


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Jan 5, 2008)

very nice! Thats excellent work. Congratulations!


----------



## Alex (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats huge!

But pretty!


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2008)

Well goodness, that is quite the colorful decorated body you have there.


----------



## Mona (Jan 5, 2008)

It definately is very pretty, that's for sure, but from a mother's point of view, I can't help but think "OMG, what must her mother think?!"



I know, I know, it's YOUR body and it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, but that was what comes to mind!


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2008)

Mona I am thinking the same thing......Does your mother know about this?

That is a wonderful job and the prettiest ones I have ever seen done, but doesn't that hurt really bad? Did you suffer much?

Dan went and did angels on his back for Michael without my knowledge and it came out horrible all botched up badly and got all infected. Michael had some he self inflicted too that he hid from us for the longest time.

Dan is right here and he says he loves it and wants you to turn around..... OH!


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hehe thanks everybody....Its not that painful for me..so people take it better than others I guess..The longest I can sit is 4 hours but i have meet people that have sat for 6 or 7



No way I could do that. This was kinda a turing point in my life so as much as it does hurt to get them done i will never forget this point in my life. As for my mom she does know about it. I told her there are worse things I could be doing and I do think she understands. I am also trying to find an apprenticeship in the tattooing feild so she does understand that in order to find someone willing to take me on it means going and getting tattooed and learning. And Marty that really does suck about Dans not turing out well. You really have to do your homework when choosing an artist. There are artist sthat would be able to fix it though.


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 5, 2008)

OH OH OH OUCH!!

That is very pretty for a tatoo. But there isn't enough money in this world to have even ONE poke with that needle for me.

I'm also a grandma who thinks tatoos are a waste of money.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm personally not a huge fan of tattoos, but it is pretty with the colors.


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Jan 5, 2008)

Great job on the tattoo. I have 2 very small ones. I couldn't have stood it to get one as large as yours.



You are tough!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 6, 2008)

I am not a tattoo fan either. I would be scared that those flowers would turn into a dead bouquet when I got old



The colors are wonderful.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Now THAT is the body as a canvas!






I'm not into tattoos because I'm afraid of needles, not fond of pain, and can't help but think what would happen when I got pregnant or old, but that one's amazing!

Leia


----------



## canuck mom (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi. Shannon's mom here. Of course I know about it!! I think it's beautiful and like she said, "there are worse things she could be doing." I don't get upset with the tattoos, but I would get upset about facial body piercing!!! Shannon is drawing a tattoo for me and that way I'll always have a peice of her artwork with me. I thought about a hummingbird but in a couple of years it would probably look like a pelican! So she is drawing a pair of blue baby booties in memory of her brother Scott who died as a baby. Tattoos do not change the person. Shannon is still the same wonderful person she was before the tattoos and I couldn't be prouder of her!!


----------



## Mona (Jan 6, 2008)

canuck mom said:


> Hi. Shannon's mom here. Of course I know about it!! I think it's beautiful and like she said, "there are worse things she could be doing." I don't get upset with the tattoos, but I would get upset about facial body piercing!!! Shannon is drawing a tattoo for me and that way I'll always have a peice of her artwork with me. I thought about a hummingbird but in a couple of years it would probably look like a pelican! So she is drawing a pair of blue baby booties in memory of her brother Scott who died as a baby. Tattoos do not change the person. Shannon is still the same wonderful person she was before the tattoos and I couldn't be prouder of her!!



Yes, I am sure we as parents would all feel that way about our children. I wouldn't expect you to love her less because of it...what I meant was, I bet those words written above, were not the words that were running through your mind upon first learning of Shannon's tatoos! There surely had to have been some "shock facor" involved. That's all.


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww thanks mom!


----------



## canuck mom (Jan 6, 2008)

I knew about the tattoos before a needle ever struck her skin. Years before, actually. There was no "shock value" because that is just Shannon. She has always be an artist and this is just another medium. She has done several drawings that her friends have gone to get tattooed on themselves. I think many people in our society think that if a person gets a tattoo it changes them and many people have the perception that if someone has a tattoo they are somehow a "bad person". I think that has to do with the fact that years ago it was only "the biker culture" that sported body art....that and the infamous jailhouse tattoos. I'm a nurse and I'm finding the majority of the Shannon's age group demographic ( and many older folks, too) have some sort of body art. Just think in a few decades there will be alot of misshapen and wrinkly tats in the nursing homes!! Maybe my friend had the right idea....a tattoo of a Shar-pei...it would only get better with time.


----------



## Mona (Jan 6, 2008)

canuck mom said:


> I think many people in our society think that if a person gets a tattoo it changes them and many people have the perception that if someone has a tattoo they are somehow a "bad person". I think that has to do with the fact that years ago it was only "the biker culture" that sported body art....that and the infamous jailhouse tattoos.


Just so you know, that is not at all what I think. I don't think a tattoo makes a person any less of a person.



canuck mom said:


> I'm a nurse and I'm finding the majority of the Shannon's age group demographic ( and many older folks, too) have some sort of body art.


Yes, I agree, I see this all the time, and most often, they are beautiful. They look faaaar better than the plain old "Indian Ink" ones that my age group used to adorn themselves with!!



canuck mom said:


> Just think in a few decades there will be alot of misshapen and wrinkly tats in the nursing homes!! Maybe my friend had the right idea....a tattoo of a Shar-pei...it would only get better with time.










Yes, that is for sure!! I love that Shar-pei theory!!



BTW...welcome to the Forum!


----------



## canuck mom (Jan 6, 2008)

BTW, her father was less enthusiastic but still accepting.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 6, 2008)

Shannon, it's beautiful work....colors are very vibrant...nice!

I agree, you have to find the right artist........and it is a whole different medium. Me, I have two small ones, I wouldn't be able to sit for more than an hour or 2 at the most. The last Tat I got I had a sinus infection and oh boy, the pain was almost too much....almost passed out....and the tattoo was done way down on my leg, just above the ankle bone. But I did learn....always be in top health when going......haha.

It sounds like you have a very open, great relationship with your Mom.......that is awesome!!

I never got my tattoos until I was old (uhm.....well, in my early 30s)......and I love your Mom's idea about the sharpei.....I am pretty sure my Winnie the Pooh Sheriff is going to look pretty darn funny if I ever make it to an old folks home.....but hey, it will be entertainment for someone!!


----------



## Rachel (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! That is a large one but it looks very good! I think the colors are just strikingly gorgeous!

My younger sister's boyfriend is supposed to be going to LA this spring to get a tat on that LA Ink show. He already has quite a few but this one is going to be a special one in memory of his mom who passed away from cancer last year. I will let you know if he makes it there and actually onto the show. It is pretty exciting for us out in the sticks you know!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jan 6, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 6, 2008)

Shannon.... I think your tats are beautiful!! Nice work by the tattooist!! I would love to have a huge tattoo like that, but my body is not set up that way anymore...lol! I have 3 tats and am getting a new one for my Bday next month...can't wait!!

Shannon's mom...as a mother of 20 and 19 yr olds, I would be totally accepting of their decision, should they decide to go this route (they havent yet, but dont rule it out)...and my son has gauges in his ears, so i understand the piercings thing, too. I think as parents, we should always accept our children's decisions, as long as they are not harming themselves or others with the choices they make.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 6, 2008)

Shannon, That is a BEAUTIFUL tattoo, and I do like tattoos if done right, but I will admit I wouldnt be too thrilled if my 33 year old daughter came home with one that size.


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice design and colours, and I like the way that it makes use of the bodies natural curves. I'd like to eventually get a dragonfly tattoo on my ankle. I'd be too scared of anything else getting stretched out of shape and not looking like what it was supposed to be LOL. Maybe when I turn 40. Maybe.








Vicki


----------



## Laura (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]That is GORGEOUS! I don't have any ink, but I'd love one on the small of my back



Steve just about has a heart attack every time I mention it though, so I doubt it would happen soon~LOL[/SIZE]

By the way, your Mom rocks!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 7, 2008)

That is beautiful...I couldn't do it though, I don't have the body for it anymore...I do have 3 tattoos...one on each ankle...a fish on one and a tribal drum horse on the other...and of course a tramp stamp



...I would like to get another one maybe on my shoulder or top of my foot, but haven't found that perfect one yet..it will be my last one so want to make it a good one!


----------



## Dandy (Jan 8, 2008)

When my daughter got her first tattoo when she went to college, I was shocked. I found out about it by accident as it was on her back and not where you would normally see it. When she finally told her dad, he was worse than I was. He finally came around but said, NO MORE. She got another one last year which she kept secret until I walked in on her one day. It, too, is basically out of sight. Now she wants the two of us to get matching tattoos. I'm 58 and already wrinkled so I just can't see myself getting one. But, yours is really beautiful. My daughter's (a ladybug and a horseshoe) are not nearly as pretty as yours. I, too, used to pretty much have a low opinion of people with tattoos, but since my daughter got one I have realized that I need to adjust my old fashioned thinking.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is gorgeous!!

I have one on my right hip, a small horse head and neck. At my sisters bachelorette party me and another bridesmaid got tatoos. I told my mom right away but didn't tell my dad until about 3 months later when he was telling us that he was giving his sister-in-law a bad time because her daughter has several tatoos all over. I had to tell him, I busted out laughing knowing I had one. He didn't believe me when I told him and finally had to show him. He just laughed and called me a horses butt or butt head.

I want to get another one on top of my foot to represent my 2 kids (girl and boy) any ideas??

Kelly


----------



## Laura (Jan 8, 2008)

mini1 said:


> That is gorgeous!!
> 
> I have one on my right hip, a small horse head and neck. At my sisters bachelorette party me and another bridesmaid got tatoos. I told my mom right away but didn't tell my dad until about 3 months later when he was telling us that he was giving his sister-in-law a bad time because her daughter has several tatoos all over. I had to tell him, I busted out laughing knowing I had one. He didn't believe me when I told him and finally had to show him. He just laughed and called me a horses butt or butt head.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]What about a small heart, half pink & half blue?[/SIZE]


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Art! I have a few small tats that are sentimental. I am a Mom with tats. And to me its just an expression of ones self. I like them. But the face tattoos and piercings are not my taste.


----------



## pinck43 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice. The flowers are beautiful now, but I would like to see them when you are 70. They might not be as perky.



dionne


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks every body. My mom really does rock. I am very close to her and always will be. And even when I am 70 and those flowers are looking a little wilted i will be able to look back on my life and I will remember that day and what I was doing, what song was on the radio and I will remeber how happy I was that day. I have made the choice to love life and live it without regrets. I love art in its whole and this is how I have choosen it to express mysef.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 11, 2008)

That is sure a beautiful tatoo!

I was in my 30's when I got my tatoo, my mom wasn't very happy about it, it is only small on my ankle, now years later she's over it , my son just got his second one and grandma doesn't know, it is easier on me that way!!

I'd like to have some mini hoof prints on my foot, anyone have anything like that , to show?


----------



## Marty (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Shannon I do want to thank you and your mom for her input.

I'm going to break down and help Dan get his fixed the way he wants it thanks to you both.

I'll show you the mess he has back here when I get a picture of it. It is not pretty at all. His friend did it, not a professional.


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marty, your welcome! I know this will really make Dan happy as this(his tattoo) is a very personal mermorial to his brother. It is really to bad it wasn't done right in the first place but whats done is done and only a lesson can be learned from it.

Shannon


----------



## runamuk (Jan 11, 2008)

Shannon I love it and am a wee bit jealous



The artist did amazing work...... and you have quite the canvas to work on





I have black ink and have been seriously thinking about some COLOR.....finding both a good artist and the money are the two hangups at the moment......



......good artists ain't cheap


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice! It's WAY too big for me, but I think the artwork is beautiful. I have wanted a tattoo for years, but I'm so afraid of the pain. I want a small pawprint and a small horseshoe (in memory of my favorite and first dog and horse) on my foot. That way, I can hide it if I want to, and show it when I want. When my mom turned 50, we went to a parlor together, but neither one of us would go first. Haha! Tattoos are more widely acceptable these days. We aren't here long, do what makes you happy!


----------



## Dona (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful artwork!




But....much too large for my taste. Of course, it's not on my body...is it.





My son is a freehand tattoo artist & does incredible artistry on skin. I'm 58, and I have no body ink..... but I personally wouldn't mind having a smaller tattoo in an inconspicuous place........it's when I see people whose bodies are absolutely covered with tattoos that I cringe.

BTW....those beautiful, vibrant colors WILL eventually fade. We have a good friend with several tattoos on his arms, back & legs...who has gone back to have many of them redone to bring back the original colors.


----------



## Shannon_c21 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Dona. I do relize this is something that need touched up every little while to keep it vibrant but I did that that into concideration. I also wanted to say your son is very lucky to be able to tattoo. THis is my dream to someday be able to do it.


----------



## Relic (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoooo that is some piece of art



...it's beautiful. l'd love to see it again in about 20 years from now so don't forget to post.


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 13, 2008)

Shannon, that's a beautiful tattoo. I don't have any and never will, but I do admire the art that goes into them. I had no idea how expensive they were until my friend's son got a huge one of Marilyn Monroe. Yours must have cost a pretty penny!



Emily's mom said:


> I'd like to have some mini hoof prints on my foot, anyone have anything like that , to show?


Gee, my little Silver can give you some mini hoof prints on your foot. He's given me a few! Ouch!!



(Sorry, couldn't resist.



)


----------



## Willow Glen (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW it is stunning what a great design and awesome colours,

who cares what its gunna look like when your an old lady your not gunna care, you'll still proberly see it as it was when you were young, good on you. IT is very well done you must be stoked.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful! My mom and I went to get matching tats when I was 16 but they wouldn't do mine even with my mom right there--of course this was 15 years ago! I just got the bug again a few years ago, picked a design and was all set to go see a guy who is friends with my hubby. He knew I had been sort of sickly so had me ask my doctor and the doc said that a lot of people with overactive auto-immune systems can react very badly to tats and not to throw anything else at my system for the time being. After a year and a half of 16 guage needles in my arms every month for treatments I figure I ought to be able to handle the tat needle! My design is very special to me and I hope I will come to the point where I can have it done. I wish I had the guts to get some flame-ish scrollwork from my upper thigh wrapping up my hip and onto my back and following up to my shoulder--sort of trailing up behind the pheonix I have picked out. I think that would just rock...of course at 31 with things already starting to droop...well....a girl can dream, right? Hubby did the design for me in henna and that was great--I may just live through that! I understand the need to keep things where they can be hidden and to be able to keep a professional look when needed--I have to with my job...dangit.

Anyway, getting back to it--I love your design! I really don't get people freaking out over other people's ink--or even freaking over their grown kids. Your design is beautiful and individual and made for YOU and I think that is just awesome!

Amy


----------

